# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Καρδερίνα μετάλλαξη παστέλ.

## οδυσσέας

Το 1986 παρουσιάστηκε η πρώτη μετάλλαξη σε καρδερινες η *παστέλ*. Σταθεροποιήθηκε αυτό το χρώμα από ένα πιασμένο θηλυκό και σε μερικά χρόνια δημιουργήθηκε το πρώτο μικρό κοπάδι μεταλλαγμένων παστέλ. Τα πρώτα παστέλ που παρουσιάστηκαν δεν ήταν όμορφα, διότι η ελάττωση της ευμελανίνης και της φαιομελανίνης παρουσίαζε μικρή ομοιομορφία και έτσι τα πουλιά παρουσιάζονταν με ανομοιογενές χρώμα. 

Σήμερα, αν θέλουμε να ορίσουμε ένα στάνταρ πολύ γενικό ενός *παστέλ* οφείλουμε να ορίσουμε τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά σημεία: 

*Πλάτη καφέ με ενα βαθμό ομογενοποίσης των φαιομελανίνων περίπου 50%.* *Αυχένας, φτερά και ουρά με μία ελάττωση των ευμελανίνων μαύρων και καφέ τουλάχιστον 50%.* *Μάσκα ζωηρό κόκκινο χρώμα* *Πόδια χρώματος σάρκας, ελαφρώς οξειδωμένα* *Ράμφος ανοιχτόχρωμο με κορυφή σκούρα**Νύχια μετρίως οξειδωμένα.* 
Το γονίδιο παστέλ είναι φυλλοσύνδετο. 
Κατόπιν τούτου διασταυρώνοντας ένα αρσενινό παστέλ με ένα θηλυκό αρχέγονο, όλα τα αρσενικά παιδιά θα φέρουν τον παράγοντα  παστέλ και όλα τα θηλυκά θα είναι παστέλ καθαρά.

----------

